# I love this girl



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

I don't know what strain this is! She sure is a beautiful girl though! Her flowers are starting to show quite a bit!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Looking good ma'am.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good ma'am.


Thank you my first real grow outside on my own! It's been very stressful


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

I grow outside too. Don't let it stress you out. I love gardening so I'm use to it. Texas weather has been tough lately on my veggies but my weed loves it.
Besides,, you are at the right place to get help for any issue that comes up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Thank you my first real grow outside on my own! It's been very stressful





the stress will always be there , always

the challenge is to channel the stress into positive results

also , beautiful plant!

please spray it with Monterey Bt and if you do get some bugs , try Pyganic


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the stress will always be there , always
> 
> the challenge is to channel the stress into positive results
> 
> ...


I did see little one ones so will this rid them?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> I did see little one ones so will this rid them?



what did you see?

but yes , those two products will help a lot with an outdoor grow


----------



## kevinn (Jul 29, 2022)

Big
Do you ever use neem oil outside ???


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Big
> Do you ever use neem oil outside ???




no Sir , no neem here , we find it is to sticky and messy and leaves a residual taste and smell if used during flower

but yes we have used it in the past , along with a dozen other natural and synthetic pesticides , herbicides , and fungicides

we have pretty much dialed it down to Bt , Pyganic , and Azamax

on the nutrient side it is dialed down to GH Micro , GH Bloom , GH cal-mag and our teas , worm castings , bat and bird guano , and chicken manure

just trying to keep gardening simple


----------



## kevinn (Jul 29, 2022)

Of the Pyganic & azamax which is the more affordable or about the same.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what did you see?
> 
> but yes , those two products will help a lot with an outdoor grow


Like little wite mites I'll go try to find one so I can send a picture I hate them!I was going to need oil would that be better and safer?


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Like little wite mites I'll go try to find one so I can send a picture I hate them!I was going to need oil would that be better and safer?


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

the lower right leaf look as if there's mealy bug nests on the leaf...are they fuzzy or lots of insects huddled together...


----------



## Airbone (Jul 29, 2022)

Kinda blurry but looks like an aphid maybe..
I only grow my indoor now because I got too frustrated with bugs!
Make sure to keep up the pest management.
Spray to prevent infestations instead of trying to fix it once it is infested.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 29, 2022)

Listen to @bigsur51…
He is a master in the outdoor craft!!!
All cannabis, really!!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Kinda blurry but looks like an aphid maybe..
> I only grow my indoor now because I got too frustrated with bugs!
> Make sure to keep up the pest management.
> Spray to prevent infestations instead of trying to fix it once it is infested.


I agree it is very frustrating


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

boo said:


> the lower right leaf look as if there's mealy bug nests on the leaf...are they fuzzy or lots of insects huddled together...


Stupid bugs I'm getting neam oil thanks I hate bugs


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Listen to @bigsur51…
> He is a master in the outdoor craft!!!
> All cannabis, really!!


Awesome yeah I'm trying


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Kinda blurry but looks like an aphid maybe..
> I only grow my indoor now because I got too frustrated with bugs!
> Make sure to keep up the pest management.
> Spray to prevent infestations instead of trying to fix it once it is infested.





Airbone said:


> Listen to @bigsur51…
> He is a master in the outdoor craft!!!
> All cannabis, really!!


Following him now thank you for the advice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

Spinasod is what’s in that BT I think big is talking about. You should get some if you are not using anything for bugs outside. I’m doing my first outdoor grow and have been using it every 10 days or so and it’s doing a good job keeping little critters away so far I have not had to get anything stronger. Good luck with your garden 

Spinosad I believe is the correct spelling. I can’t spell it but it does work.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what did you see?
> 
> but yes , those two products will help a lot with an outdoor grow


Thanks for the advice


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

I make my own bug spray out of Water, Alcohol,and a little dish soap. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what did you see?
> 
> but yes , those two products will help a lot with an outdoor grow


Bigsur51, is this statement below correct from all of your outdoor experience ?
“*Hydrogen peroxide both treats and further prevents pest infestation*. This weaker solution will prevent damage to the leaves and is effective as a general insecticide. Combine in a spray bottle to thoroughly soak the infected plants. Make sure to get the undersides of the leaves.”
Also, any thoughts on diluted Isopropyl alcohol spray ?

Being an indoor grower, I have only had soil knats & controlled them with the yellow sticky paper staked into each pot, but I know the day is coming when someone else unwanted comes to the party !

Thnx in advance (sorry barging into the thread).


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Bigsur51, is this statement below correct from all of your outdoor experience ?
> “*Hydrogen peroxide both treats and further prevents pest infestation*. This weaker solution will prevent damage to the leaves and is effective as a general insecticide. Combine in a spray bottle to thoroughly soak the infected plants. Make sure to get the undersides of the leaves.”
> Also, any thoughts on diluted Isopropyl alcohol spray ?
> 
> ...





i have never used hydrogen peroxide nor alcohol as a general insecticide so I cannot answer your question 

maybe some other growers with experience will chime in


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I make my own bug spray out of Water, Alcohol,and a little dish soap. Hasn't failed me yet.


We’ll just did my post & then saw your previous suggestion answer.
I’ve made note of it Thnx
Love these forums


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

I use alcohol,water,and dish soap. I use it on all my veggies and weed if needed. I'm growing my weed in the middle of African Giant Marigolds this year and haven't found one bug on my girls, not even white flies. Love these giant marigolds.
Big grows big ass trees and several of them. He knows his stuff and gives out great advice. I know nothing about pesticides myself.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 5, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> I don't know what strain this is! She sure is a beautiful girl though! Her flowers are starting to show quite a bit!View attachment 304382
> View attachment 304382
> View attachment 304382
> View attachment 304382
> ...


Hello, could I ask how old your plant is when you first noticed the flowers?
Thnx


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 8, 2022)

Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda can be used as a mixture for PM and fungi problems 1 tbsp per quart of water and peroxide use 3-4 tbsp per quart add just a few drops of dawn.... Or for a Gallon 12 tbsp peroxide and 4 tbsp baking soda and a teaspoon of dawn...... Peroxide also works good for root rot and over watering probs. For insects mites etc I usually go with Neem oil with little dawn mixed in to help break it down


----------



## Africanna (Aug 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just trying to keep gardening simple


The way it should be


----------

